# Knicks Trade...



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

Knicks trade Weatherspoon for Norris, Amaechi.

Good trade for the Knicks, they get rid of his contract.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1697051


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think it is good for both teams. Knicks get rid of the contract now and get another backup PG so they can be free to trade Ward or Eisley. Houston gets Weatherspoon who can help them off the bench and his contract only lasts 2 more years ... and at the amount he is making, he'll become even more valuable as trade bait when he has only one year left for teams looking to dump salary.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Houston gets Weatherspoon... his contract only lasts 2 more years ... and at the amount he is making, he'll become even more valuable as trade bait when he has only one year left for teams looking to dump salary.


Not sure why you say that. He makes about 6mil per year. Hardly trade bait for what then will be a 35 year old scrub.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> 
> 
> Not sure why you say that. He makes about 6mil per year. Hardly trade bait for what then will be a 35 year old scrub.


I think he was referring to the 2005-06 season, when he will be a $6 million expiring contract.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> 
> 
> Not sure why you say that. He makes about 6mil per year. Hardly trade bait for what then will be a 35 year old scrub.








I think this guy just wants to make it known that he suddenly hates spoon cuz hez no longer a knick when in fact when he wuz on the team he liked him, thatz pretty pathetic.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> I think this guy just wants to make it known that he suddenly hates spoon cuz hez no longer a knick when in fact when he wuz on the team he liked him, thatz pretty pathetic.


Nice try kid - why don't you go play in traffic now.

Around here Spoon's been a drag on our payroll, and I for one am happy to see his contract gone. Didn't consider him a bargain, and consider 6mil expensive for an expiring contract type deal. But that's just me. And NY has a glut of PFs, while Houston needs some toughness, and I think Spoon will give them that. So it's probably a good enough deal for them. Amechi and Norris were doing them no good.

Overall, I think it serves a small amount of utility to both teams, nothing to get excited about, but not bad either.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

Now the Knicks have 4 point guards...what good is that going to do? None of them are really that good anyway. Just like the big men on the Knicks.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> Now the Knicks have 4 point guards...what good is that going to do? None of them are really that good anyway. Just like the big men on the Knicks.


They can trade one of them.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> Now the Knicks have 4 point guards...what good is that going to do? None of them are really that good anyway. Just like the big men on the Knicks.


I think it's fair to assume the Knicks have just begun to shuffle the cards. Or so I hope.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> 
> and consider 6mil expensive for an expiring contract type deal.


I take that back. If you can get a guy on the last year of his contract at 6mil that's good. My mistake.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice try kid - why don't you go play in traffic now.








#1 im not a kid, #2 all im seying is they got rid of a guy u wud otherwise love on ure team and add to urenow overwhelming majority of PG's and got rid of one more PF, o well. Hopefully u trade a PG now, or this is a pointless trade. Play in traffic?? ThatZ a good one, "kid."


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Good move for Knicks, Thomas is clearing house. I really don't like this for the Rockets though. Moochie was a Rocket fixture.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> I really don't like this for the Rockets though. Moochie was a Rocket fixture.


Kevin Willis is a Spurs fixture. Does that mean they shouldn't be traded? Moochie did *nothing* for the money he was making, or for the potential he shows/showed a few years back.


----------



## HoustonHoopa33 (Jan 2, 2004)

Moochie was trash. Don't get me wrong, I loved what he did for the community, but he was a horrific basketball player. Anyone with eyes could see that. He committed stupid turnovers and was a terrible jump shooter. I'm glad the Rockets got a rebounding force who can use his size and fouls, and released a small point guard whose LONE skills were quickness and the ability to dribble the basketball constantly without moving.

Good luck Knicks fans...as you are now owners of Mr. Turnover himself, Moochie Norris.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The ugly side of this was that Dawson was so fed up with Moochie's play he was thinking about buying out his contract.


----------

